# Death of Benny Kuehnle



## wishfulthinking (7 November 2008)

Link to Horse Sport Ireland press release.

http://www.horsesportireland.ie/news


What a tragic loss, my thoughts are with his friends and family.


----------



## wishfulthinking (7 November 2008)

Hope it's ok to post acopy of the release here.

07/11/2008 IT WAS with great sadness that Horse Sport Ireland learned today of the untimely death of 20 year-old Irish international Show Jumper Benny Kuehnle at Cavan.

Benny was one of the most promising show jumping riders of his generation. He was part of Ireland's Young Rider team that competed at this year's European championships in Prague, where he led the team to sixth place and finished in an outstanding 11th place in the individual competition from 65 of Europe's top young riders.

As a senior rider he was really making his mark on the National Circuit and had been competing internationally. Only last month he was victorious at the Northern Ireland International Horse Show in Belfast riding Looping Star.

Ireland's Young Rider Chef d'Equipe Comdt John Ledingham said that Benny was one of the most gifted young riders in Europe.

"Benny was prodigiously talented. His performance at this year's European championships was outstanding, and while he finished 11th he was very unlucky not to finish even higher up the ranks. Words cannot express the shock all of us in the sport are feeling at this news."

On behalf of the entire equestrian community Horse Sport Ireland and ShowjumpingIreland wish to extend to his family and friends our deepest and most heartfelt sympathy.


----------



## dannydunne (7 November 2008)

i had a call at about 11 this morning from a mate who used to work  at cavan and he told me about it, i was shocked and didn't know what to say or think. i couldn't make sense of it.

such a same, he was such a talented and gifted rider but above all a great guy. i knew him on ponies then didn't see him for about 4 years until the young riders show at wales and the west this year but i didn't get a chance to speak to him. i saw him jumping at cavan in september and he was class, i managed to catch up with him one evening. i doubt many people on here know him or have heard about him but he was destined for great things, a future star. 

a tragic loss


----------



## FRESHMAN (7 November 2008)

What a terribly sad situation. My son Andy is out at Cavan &amp; was with Benny till just before midnight Thursday. My heart goes out to his family. God knows how they will cope with this sad loss.
Words fail me.


----------



## lucretia (7 November 2008)

lord thats terrible. i am supposing he had a fall, and obviously that can happen to any rider anytime but you just dont expect it. thoughts to the family.


----------



## Skhosu (7 November 2008)

oh no how awful


----------



## beckster (8 November 2008)

rip m8 what a tragic waste, thoughts are with u and your family at this time xx


----------



## only_me (8 November 2008)

awful


----------



## druid (8 November 2008)

Such a bloody waste - horrid news


----------



## flashlytashly (8 November 2008)

So horrible, He used to ride in ponies and juniors in eventing ireland at the same time as I was and he was a lovely guy - RIP Benny


----------



## bluemoon123 (8 November 2008)

What terrible news - by all accounts, he was an amazing talent. RIP. But without appearing totally insensitive, does anyone know what actually happened?


----------



## flashlytashly (8 November 2008)

Don't take me word on this coz we all know how things can get blown out of proportion and such but my sister phoned her friend who was grooming at Cavan and he had heard that someone had hung themselves at the show but he didn't know anything more.

I really hope not...


----------



## cas84 (8 November 2008)

thoughts are with his family.
such a sad loss


----------



## claire4robin (8 November 2008)

Terrible loss to the showjumping world....he was a true showjumper i knew him jumping in ponies....R.I.P Benny


----------



## DuckToller (8 November 2008)

From the way the press release is worded, I would think it is unlikely to be from a fall, as that would have been stated first.   Very sad indeed.


----------



## ajf (8 November 2008)

thoughts to the family 
very sad


----------



## LynneB (8 November 2008)

I did not know him but how horribly sad for those who knew him.  Such a young man.  I also do not believe it was an accident or fall, given the wording of the police comments on HHO front page..  Very sad news and best wishes to his family what a terrible loss for them all


----------



## only_me (8 November 2008)

thats the second death in 2 weeks 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Paula Smith from Northern Ireland hung herself last week 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 she was 17 - she rode a pony called Stevie Boy 
	
	
		
		
	


	





RIP Benny and Paula


----------



## lucretia (8 November 2008)




----------



## sherwood' (8 November 2008)

yep app he hung himself in cavan at the show


----------



## mle22 (8 November 2008)

This is so heartbreaking - I couldn't get the news about Paula Smith out of my head since I heard about it and now another young person dies in such a tragic way. My thoughts are with both families.


----------



## CastleMouse (8 November 2008)

I knew Benny, he was very talented and so friendly 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 A tragic loss 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Out of respect to the Kuehnle's and their friends, please don't publicly discuss the way in which he sadly passed away.


----------



## lucretia (8 November 2008)

good point.


----------



## Gonetofrance (8 November 2008)

RIP, Benny and Paula. 

Thoughts to those left behind.


----------



## brighteyes (8 November 2008)

Wasn't going to say anything except how utterly tragic for the horse-world. 

R.I.P. Benny


----------



## HLB (9 November 2008)

I Never knew him or had the pleasure to see him but what a loss ~ RIP


----------



## amage (10 November 2008)

RIP my darling best friend. My rock to lean on I love you more than i can say and miss you more than there are words to express.


----------



## H's mum (10 November 2008)

Amy the first person I thought of was you -  I hope you're ok - Benny was such a lovely guy - I'm so very sorry - My thoughts are with his family and friends - truly heart breaking and shocking news 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Kate x


----------



## FinnishLapphund (10 November 2008)

RIP.

I know what I thought it meant, when I realized not a word was used to say anything about what had happened, and I really don't mean to sound disrespectful to anyone, but in the area around  our summer-home, almost half the people living there is relatives to me, on my mothers side, somehow. Some years ago now, my mothers cousins husband went out in their garage, closed the door and started the car...
Afterwards the older family members (but not my mother) insist on that he died of a heart attack, all the younger family members has to watch their words so that they don't say anything about him having committed suicide to the older family members, and all the older family members still knows that's how he died...

I'm not saying I think one has to talk about how it happened, but the experience with my relatives, and other thoughts I have about grief, makes me believe it's better to at least not hide the fact that someone left by choice. 
I hope no one finds me disrespectful, when I say I think it's sad and heartbreaking for everybody involved, when someone feels this is their only choice, my condolences to family and friends.

from Sweden.


----------



## Mac1999 (10 November 2008)

Yes that's what  heard too. And I was invited to a Facebook group today in his memory which kind of hints at the same, a lot of his friends saying hope he has found peace now and is happier.

Very very sad. He was only 20. Absolutely terrible.


----------



## Jumper123 (14 November 2008)

this is an awful and tragic loss to the showjumping world
benny was a fun and loving person who had such an amazing future

R.I.P Benny

you were a great friend


----------

